# International Composition Competition 2012, Saint-Petersburg, Russia



## composersforum (Mar 8, 2012)

St. Petersburg Contemporary Music Center - reMusik.org presents:
*International Sergei Slonimsky Composition Competition*

The competition is limited to "Chamber Music" and will take place from August 1st 2012 (the date of the first qualifying round) through the 13th of October 2012, the final concert. Participation in the competition is open to composers of all nationalities and countries who have not yet reached their 40th birthday by the date of the final concert. 
Both single -movement and multi-movement works will be accepted into the competition and may have any combination or all of the following instruments (all percussion instruments will be played by one percussionist): 
Flute/Piccolo 
Clarinet in B flat
Violin
Cello
Piano
Percussion (any combination of or all of the following: triangle, snare drum, bass drum, two cymbals, three tom-toms, two bongo drums, two cowbells, three temple blocks, vibraphone, two gongs).

The length of the compositions must be between 6 and 10 minutes.
Every ensemble must have at least three participants.
Any composition entered into the competition must not have been previously published, recorded or aired on any broadcast media.
The competition will be held in two rounds.
The first round will be held from the August 1st to September 5th 2012. The selection jury will then select 6 works to be performed in the final round of the competition. The authors of the selected works will be invited to be present at the finals. 
The final round will take place in the Glinka Hall of the St. Petersburg State Philharmonic Orchestra on the 13th of October 2012 in the form of a concert in which the works of the finalists will be performed.
The prizes and diplomas will be awarded, as selected by the Russian and international jury, at the end of the concert.
*The first prize - $3000 
The second prize - $2000 
The third prize - $1000

The three remaining finalists will receive Special Diplomas with a monetary prize of $300 
Scores of the prize winners will be published by The St. Petersburg Contemporary Music Center - reMusik.org publishing house and be recorded under the "reMusik" label on compact disk.*

All potential contestants are recommended to carefully read and become familiar with the rules of the competition on this site: www.remusik.org/competition
The organizing committee of the competition can be contacted by the following:
Tel.: +7 (812) 9519426
Fax: +7 (812) 9519413
[email protected] 
www.remusik.org


----------



## composersforum (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sergei Slonimsky. The Age of the Symphony in the XXI Century.*

"… to me it seems that the essence of the symphony is enclosed in the idea that it is a musical diary, without words, about our time and about our very dreadful era."
Composer and professor Sergei Slonimsky shares his opinion in an interview with the Saint Petersburg Center of Contemporary Music "reMusik.org."
On February 22nd in the Grand Hall of the Saint-Petersburg State Philharmonic named after Dmitri Shostakovich, a performance of Slonimsky's Symphony No. 21 "From Goethe's Faust" will be presented. The premiere of the symphony took place in the Mariinsky Theater on January 17, 2010 during the festival "New Horizons" under the baton of Valery Gergiev.


----------

